# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  स्वप्न फल ज्योतिष (Swapna phal) जानिए ज्योतिष के अनुसार सपनों का फल

## bndu jain

स्वप्न फल ज्योतिष (Swapna phal) जानिए ज्योतिष के अनुसार सपनों का फल

----------


## bndu jain

सपने हमारे दिमाग में सुप्त अवस्था में आते हैं जो हमें एक क्षण के लिए सच्चाई का ऐहसास दिलाते हैं पर जब नींद टूटती है तो तब हमें लगता है कि यह तो बस एक सपना था। ज्योतिष शास्त्र में सपनो का अपना महत्व होता है। इन्हें खास तरह का संकेत माना जाता है और इनके आधार पर भविष्य़ की होने वाली घटनाओं का अनुमान लगाया जाता है।

यहाँ हम आपको कुछ  सपनो के स्वपन ज्योतिष के अनुसार संभावित फल बता रहे है।

----------


## bndu jain

स्वपन - आंखों में काजल लगाना-



 स्वप्न फल -शारीरिक कष्ट होना

----------


## bndu jain

स्वपन - स्वयं के कटे हाथ देखना



 स्वप्न फल -स्वयं के कटे हाथ देखना- किसी निकट परिजन की मृत्यु

----------


## bndu jain

स्वपन - सूखा हुआ बगीचा देखना



 स्वप्न फल -- कष्टों की प्राप्ति

----------


## bndu jain

मोटा बैल देखना-



 अनाज सस्ता होगा

----------


## bndu jain

पतला बैल देखना 



– अनाज महंगा होगा

----------


## bndu jain

*भेडिय़ा देखना



- दुश्मन से भय*

----------


## bndu jain

*राजनेता की मृत्यु देखना



- देश में समस्या होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*पहाड़ हिलते हुए देखना



- किसी बीमारी का प्रकोप होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*पूरी खाना



- प्रसन्नता का समाचार मिलना*

----------


## bndu jain

*तांबा देखना



- गुप्त रहस्य पता लगना*

----------


## bndu jain

* पलंग पर सोना



- गौरव की प्राप्ति*

----------


## bndu jain

*थूक देखना



- परेशानी में पडऩा*

----------


## bndu jain

*हरा-भरा जंगल देखना



- प्रसन्नता मिलेगी*

----------


## bndu jain

*स्वयं को उड़ते हुए देखना



- किसी मुसीबत से छुटकारा*

----------


## bndu jain

*छोटा जूता पहनना



- किसी स्त्री से झगड़ा*

----------


## bndu jain

*स्त्री से मैथुन करना



- धन की प्राप्ति*

----------


## bndu jain

*किसी से लड़ाई करना



- प्रसन्नता प्राप्त होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*लड़ाई में मारे जाना



- राज प्राप्ति के योग*

----------


## bndu jain

*चंद्रमा को टूटते हुए देखना



- कोई समस्या आना*

----------


## bndu jain

*चंद्रग्रहण देखना




- - रोग होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*चींटी देखना



- किसी समस्या में पढऩा*

----------


## bndu jain

*चक्की देखना



- शत्रुओं से हानि*

----------


## bndu jain

*दांत टूटते हुए देखना



- समस्याओं में वृद्धि*

----------


## bndu jain

*खुला दरवाजा देखना



- किसी व्यक्ति से मित्रता होगी*

----------


## bndu jain

* बंद दरवाजा देखना



- धन की हानि होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*खाई देखना



- धन और प्रसिद्धि की प्राप्ति*

----------


## bndu jain

* धुआं देखना



- व्यापार में हानि*

----------


## bndu jain

*भूकंप देखना



- संतान को कष्ट*

----------


## bndu jain

*सुराही देखना



- बुरी संगति से हानि*

----------


## bndu jain

*चश्मा लगाना



- ज्ञान बढऩा*

----------


## bndu jain

*चश्मा लगाना



- ज्ञान बढऩा*

----------


## bndu jain

* दीपक जलाना



- नए अवसरों की प्राप्ति*

----------


## bndu jain

*आसमान में बिजली देखना




- कार्य-व्यवसाय में स्थिरता*

----------


## bndu jain

*मांस देखना



- आकस्मिक धन लाभ*

----------


## bndu jain

विदाई समारोह देखना



- धन-संपदा में वृद्धि

----------


## bndu jain

*टूटा हुआ छप्पर देखना



- गड़े धन की प्राप्ति के योग*

----------


## bndu jain

*पूजा-पाठ करते देखना



- समस्याओं का अंत*

----------


## bndu jain

*शिशु को चलते देखना- रुके हुए धन की प्राप्ति



- रुके हुए धन की प्राप्ति*

----------


## bndu jain

*फल की गुठली देखना



- शीघ्र धन लाभ के योग*

----------


## bndu jain

* दस्ताने दिखाई देना



- अचानक धन लाभ*

----------


## bndu jain

*शेरों का जोड़ा देखना



- दांपत्य जीवन में अनुकूलता*

----------


## bndu jain

* मैना देखना



- उत्तम स्वास्थ्य की प्राप्ति*

----------


## bndu jain

*सफेद कबूतर देखना



- शत्रु से मित्रता होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*बिल्लियों को लड़ते देखना



.                                            - मित्र से झगड़ा*

----------


## bndu jain

*सफेद बिल्ली देखना



             - धन की हानि*

----------


## bndu jain

मधुमक्खी देखना



- मित्रों से प्रेम बढऩा

----------


## bndu jain

*खच्चर दिखाई देना



- धन संबंधी समस्या*

----------


## bndu jain

* रोता हुआ सियार देखना



- दुर्घटना की आशंका*

----------


## bndu jain

*समाधि देखना



- सौभाग्य की प्राप्ति*

----------


## bndu jain

*गोबर दिखाई देना



- पशुओं के व्यापार में लाभ*

----------


## bndu jain

*चूड़ी दिखाई देना



- सौभाग्य में वृद्धि*

----------


## bndu jain

*दियासलाई जलाना



- धन की प्राप्ति*

----------


## bndu jain

*सूखा जंगल देखना



- परेशानी होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*मुर्दा देखना



- बीमारी दूर होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*आभूषण देखना



- कोई कार्य पूर्ण होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*जामुन खाना



- कोई समस्या दूर होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*जुआ खेलना



- व्यापार में लाभ*

----------


## bndu jain

*धन उधार देना



- अत्यधिक धन की प्राप्ति*

----------


## bndu jain

*चंद्रमा देखना




- सम्मान मिलना*

----------


## bndu jain

*चील देखना



- शत्रुओं से हानि*

----------


## bndu jain

*स्वयं को दिवालिया घोषित करना



- व्यवसाय चौपट होना*

----------


## bndu jain

* चिडिय़ा को रोते देखता



- धन-संपत्ति नष्ट होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*चावल देखना



- किसी से शत्रुता समाप्त होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*चांदी देखना



- धन लाभ होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*दलदल देखना



- चिंताएं बढऩा*

----------


## bndu jain

*कैंची देखना



- घर में कलह होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*सुपारी देखना



- रोग से मुक्ति*

----------


## bndu jain

*लाठी देखना



- यश बढऩा*

----------


## bndu jain

खाली बैलगाड़ी देखना



- नुकसान होना

----------


## bndu jain

*खेत में पके गेहूं देखना



- धन लाभ होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*फल-फूल खाना



- धन लाभ होना*

----------


## bndu jain

*सोना मिलना



- धन हानि होना*

----------


## bndu jain

शरीर का कोई अंग कटा हुआ देखना



- किसी परिजन की मृत्यु के योग

----------


## bndu jain

*कौआ देखना



- किसी की मृत्यु का समाचार मिलना*

----------


## bndu jain

*धुआं देखना



- व्यापार में हानि*

----------


## bndu jain

*चश्मा लगाना



- ज्ञान में बढ़ोत्तरी*

----------


## bndu jain

*भूकंप देखना



- संतान को कष्ट*

----------


## bndu jain

*रोटी खाना



- धन लाभ और राजयोग*

----------


## DrucillaCorker

नमस्ते। यह एक जटिल और जटिल मुद्दा है। आपको पहले एक मनोवैज्ञानिक से परामर्श करने की आवश्यकता है, और वह आपके उपचार का चयन करेगा। इस तरह की सेवाओं https://mostbet-review.com/ इत्यादि को मात देने के लिए, इससे जुड़े सभी अपने जीवन से बाहर निकलने के लायक भी है। सामान्य तौर पर, सब कुछ काफी सरल है। आपने इस बारे में क्या सोचा?

----------


## superidiotonline

> जुए की लत का इलाज कैसे करें?


सपने में अगर जुए की लत है तो घबराने की कोई बात नहीं है। Enjoy!!!

----------

